# Να τον χαίρεσαι



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σε όλους! Ήθελα να ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτή η φράση στα Ελληνικά.
Κανένας ξέρει;

Ευχαριστώ,
Ναουελ


----------



## διαφορετικός

Χωρίς συμφραζόμενα, θα έλεγα: «Να τον χαίρεσαι» = «Να τον απολαμβάνεις».
Βλέπε χαίρομαι - Βικιλεξικό ή Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

διαφορετικός said:


> Χωρίς συμφραζόμενα, θα έλεγα: «Να τον χαίρεσαι» = «Να τον απολαμβάνεις».
> Βλέπε χαίρομαι - Βικιλεξικό ή Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής.


Ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω συμφραζόμενα γιατί τα είπε η καθηγήτρια μου στο μάθημα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα..


----------



## διαφορετικός

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω συμφραζόμενα


Δεν πειράζει.


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω συμφραζόμενα γιατί τα είπε η καθηγήτρια μου στο μάθημα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα..


Τι συνέβη και το είπε;

Θα μπορούσε π.χ. να το πει σε κάποιον ως ευχή για τη γιορτή του πατέρα του: _Να τον χαίρεσαι (τον πατέρα σου)!_
Ή θα μπορούσε να το πει ειρωνικά: _Να τον χαίρεσαι (τον συμμαθητή σου)! _π.χ. αν έκανε μια κουταμάρα.


----------



## Perseas

In the beginning I had thought of using "Σε ποια περίσταση το είπε;" ("On what occasion did she say that?"), but then I decided to use "Τι συνέβη και το είπε", which seems more simple.
In the same pattern you can also say "Τι έγινε και το είπε;" or "Τι προηγήθηκε και το είπε;".
You could also say just "Γιατί το είπε;" but here the focus is on the cause, whereas in the previous cases the focus is on both the cause and the result.

The conjuction _και_ has like in English different functions. When connecting clauses, it indicates that the new clause is closely linked to the previous one; it may indicate, for instance, that there is a relationship of cause and result between the two clauses.
_Τι έχει το παιδί και φωνάζει;
Είναι φτωχός και δουλεύει σκληρά._


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Perseas


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Helleno File said:


> Thanks Perseas


Thanks, Perseas. I appreciate your contribution.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Θα μπορούσε π.χ. να το πει σε κάποιον ως ευχή για τη γιορτή του πατέρα του: _Να τον χαίρεσαι (τον πατέρα σου)!_
> Ή θα μπορούσε να το πει ειρωνικά: _Να τον χαίρεσαι (τον συμμαθητή σου)! _π.χ. αν έκανε μια κουταμάρα.


Πως σχετίζονται αυτές οι εκφράσεις με τις κανονικές σημασίες (αισθάνομαι χαρά· απολαμβάνω) της λέξης «χαίρομαι»; Μου φαίνεται κυρίως παράξενο το αντικείμενο «τον» στην πρώτη πρόταση.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Πως σχετίζονται αυτές οι εκφράσεις με τις κανονικές σημασίες (αισθάνομαι χαρά· απολαμβάνω) της λέξης «χαίρομαι»; Μου φαίνεται κυρίως παράξενο το αντικείμενο «τον» στην πρώτη πρόταση.


Όταν λέμε "χαίρομαι τη μητέρα μου",  το υποκείμενο ("εγώ") βιώνει τη συναισθηματική κατάσταση της χαράς, η οποία προκαλείται από το αντικείμενο του ρήματος ("τη μητέρα σου"). 

Όταν όμως λέμε "φοβίζω κάποιον", το υποκείμενο ("εγώ") έχει διαφορετικό ρόλο, αυτόν του δράστη, καθώς αυτό προκαλεί τον φόβο στο αντικείμενο "κάποιον".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Έτσι, στην πρόταση "Να (τη) χαίρεσαι τη μητέρα σου", το πρόσωπο που μιλάει εύχεται σ' εσένα να νιώθεις χαρά, η οποία προκαλείται από το αντικείμενο του ρήματος ("τη μητέρα σου").


Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε «Να (την) απολαμβάνεις τη μητέρα σου» αντί για αυτό; Στα αγγλικά πιθανώς δεν θα ήταν εφικτό («enjoy her»), και σίγουρα όχι στα γερμανικά («geniess sie»).
Το ρωτώ γιατί το λήμμα «χαίρομαι» του λεξικού γράφει «Nα τον / τη χαίρεσαι!, συνήθ. σε ονομαστική γιορτή» στο μέρος «2.», όπου περιγράφει και τη σημασία «απολαμβάνω» της λέξης. (Είναι το λάθος μέρος; )


----------



## Perseas

Το "Να χαίρεσαι κάποιον!" λέγεται συνήθως ως ευχή και είναι πλέον στερεότυπη έκφραση.
_Να χαίρεσαι την κόρη σου! Να χαίρεσαι τον πατέρα σου! Να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου!_
Δεν εύχεσαι _Να απολαμβάνεις την κόρη σου! _ή_ Να απολαμβάνεις τον πατέρα σου!_, όταν π.χ. γιορτάζουν. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ένα στη θέση του άλλου. Π.χ. _απολαμβάνω/χαίρομαι την παρέα/τον ήλιο/τη θάλασσα/το θέαμα, _αν και νομίζω ότι πιο συχνά θα έλεγα _απολαμβάνω ένα θέαμα_ ή _απολαμβάνω μια_ _κινηματογραφική ταινία _(_enjoy a show/movie_)_. _
Κάποια άλλα παραδείγματα: _Απολαμβάνω/χαίρομαι τα παιδιά μου που τα βλέπω να παίζουν μπάλα_. _Σε απόλαυσα/χάρηκα χτες όταν είπες ότι ..._
Το συναίσθημα της χαράς ή της απόλαυσης προκαλείται στο υποκείμενο από το αντικείμενο, οπότε τα δύο ρήματα μοιάζουν και σε αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Στα γερμανικά, η τυπική μετάφραση του «απολαμβάνω» («geniessen») συνδέεται συχνά με μια κατανάλωση η με (εφήμερες) εμπειρίες (νομίζω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει επίσης σε άλλες γλώσσες). Για αυτόν τον λόγο μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενη η χρίση της λέξης με πρόσωπα στην αιτιατική. Αν και πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι καμιά φορά λέμε και στα γερμανικά «die Familie geniessen» («απολαμβάνω την οικογένεια»), π.χ., αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε για μεμονωμένα πρόσωπα.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> "Τι συνέβη και το είπε".../   "Τι έγινε και το είπε;


Are those phrases really grammatically correct?  I'm sure they are idiomatic, but...the fact that the two verbs have different subjects, and the sudden subject change (with just an ''and'' in between) surprises me.
(I would expect: ti synevi kai ti eipe i kathighitria/..ti eipe aftì?).


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Στα γερμανικά, η τυπική μετάφραση του «απολαμβάνω» («geniessen») συνδέεται συχνά με μια κατανάλωση η με (εφήμερες) εμπειρίες (νομίζω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει επίσης σε άλλες γλώσσες). Για αυτόν τον λόγο μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενη η χρίση της λέξης με πρόσωπα στην αιτιατική. Αν και πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι καμιά φορά λέμε και στα γερμανικά «die Familie geniessen» («απολαμβάνω την οικογένεια»), π.χ., αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε για μεμονωμένα πρόσωπα.


Και στα ελληνικά είναι πολύ φυσικό να πεις "απολαμβάνω τον καφέ/το κρασί/τη θάλασσα". Νομίζω εδώ ταιριάζει με το "enjoy" ή το "geniessen". Επίσης,  "απολαμβάνω την παρέα σου/ deine Gesellschaft geniessen".

Το αντικείμενο του "απολαμβάνω" μπορεί να είναι πρόσωπο.  Π.χ. "απολαμβάνω τα παιδιά μου καθώς τα βλέπω να παίζουν μπάλα στην αμμουδιά": χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω να παίζουν μπάλα. Ή "χτες στο θέατρο απόλαυσα τη Χ ηθοποιό": εδώ μπορεί να εννοείς ότι την απόλαυσες ως ηθοποιό (το πώς ερμήνευσε τον ρόλο της) ή σου άρεσε ως γυναίκα (ή και τα δύο).


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Are those phrases really grammatically correct?  I'm sure they are idiomatic, but...the fact that the two verbs have different subjects, and the sudden subject change (with just an ''and'' in between) surprises me.
> (I would expect: ti synevi kai ti eipe i kathighitria/..ti eipe aftì?).


"Τι συνέβη και τι είπε η καθηγήτρια;" is different than "Τι συνέβη και το είπε η καθηγήτρια;". In the first sentence there is a simple co-ordination ("parataxis") of two clauses (another example: "George is a doctor and John is a teacher"), whereas in the second sentence there is a relationship of cause and effect: what the teacher said is the direct consequence of something that had happened before.


----------



## bearded

Thank you for your reply, Perseas.  I understand what you mean, but it's the grammatical structure of
Τι συνέβη και το είπε η καθηγήτρια;
that surprises me.
Neither in my language nor in English (''what happened and the teacher told/said it?'') or in German (''was geschah und die Professorin sagte es?'') would it be correct. It seems to be a Greek 'peculiarity' (each language has its own)....


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Neither in my language nor in English (''what happened and the teacher told/said it?'') or in German (''was geschah und die Professorin sagte es?'') would be correct. It seems to be a Greek 'peculiarity' (each language has its own)....


Yes, exactly, these would be the word by word translations into English and German, but they would make no sense.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Το αντικείμενο του "απολαμβάνω" μπορεί να είναι πρόσωπο. Π.χ. "απολαμβάνω τα παιδιά μου καθώς τα βλέπω να παίζουν μπάλα στην αμμουδιά": χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω να παίζουν μπάλα. Ή "χτες στο θέατρο απόλαυσα τη Χ ηθοποιό": εδώ μπορεί να εννοείς ότι την απόλαυσες ως ηθοποιό (το πώς ερμήνευσε τον ρόλο της) ή σου άρεσε ως γυναίκα (ή και τα δύο).


Τώρα μου φαίνεται λογική αυτή η χρίση του «απολαμβάνω» με αντικείμενο πρόσωπο. Από την άλλη, με πρόσωπα ίσως υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερες δυνατές ερμηνείες, αν «λείπουν» συμφραζόμενα όπως στην


Perseas said:


> πλέον στερεότυπη έκφραση


 «να τον χαίρεσαι». Πρέπει απλώς, βέβαια, κανείς να μάθει τι σημαίνουν ... οι στερεότυπες εκφράσεις.

Επί την ευκαιρία: Τι σημαίνει η στερεότυπη έκφραση «να τον χαίρεσαι»;
Σημαίνει «να απολαμβάνεις τη γιορτή του»;
(Ίσως μπορεί να μην έχει καθαρή σημασία, αλλά ο κόσμος να το λέει κυρίως από ευγένεια.)


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Τώρα μου φαίνεται λογική αυτή η χρίση του «απολαμβάνω» με αντικείμενο πρόσωπο. Από την άλλη, με πρόσωπα ίσως υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερες δυνατές ερμηνείες, αν «λείπουν» συμφραζόμενα όπως στην
> 
> «να τον χαίρεσαι». Πρέπει απλώς, βέβαια, κανείς να μάθει τι σημαίνουν ... οι στερεότυπες εκφράσεις.
> 
> Επί την ευκαιρία: Τι σημαίνει η στερεότυπη έκφραση «να τον χαίρεσαι»;
> Σημαίνει «να απολαμβάνεις τη γιορτή του»;
> (Ίσως μπορεί να μην έχει καθαρή σημασία, αλλά ο κόσμος να το λέει κυρίως από ευγένεια.)


To "Να τον/τη χαίρεσαι" το ακούς συνήθως ως ευχή, π.χ. όταν κάποιος/α γιορτάζει (γενέθλια ή ονομαστική γιορτή). Δηλαδή, να χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου, την κόρη σου, τη μητέρα σου με αφορμή την ημέρα της γιορτής του/της. Να σου δίνει χαρά, ευτυχία το άτομο που γιορτάζει. Υπάρχει και το "Να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου" όταν γιορτάζεις εσύ.

Το "Να τον/τη χαίρεσαι" πολύ συχνά λέγεται και ειρωνικά, όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω (#5), π.χ. αν κάνει κάποιος/α μια ανοησία. "Να τον χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου! Ξέρεις τι έκανε χτες; ...". Ή και το "Να σε χαίρονται": "Να σε χαίρονται οι δικοί σου με αυτά που κάνεις! ...".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ακόμα δεν το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως. Καταλαβαίνω την αφορμή, αλλά όχι τη σημασία στο εξής απόσπασμα:


Perseas said:


> συνήθως ως ευχή, π.χ. όταν κάποιος/α γιορτάζει (γενέθλια ή ονομαστική γιορτή). Δηλαδή, να χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου, την κόρη σου, τη μητέρα σου με αφορμή την ημέρα της γιορτής του/της.


«Να χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου (με αφορμή ...)»: σημαίνει «Να χαίρεσαι για την ύπαρξη του γιου σου (με αφορμή ...)»;

Υ.Γ.:


Perseas said:


> Να σου δίνει χαρά, ευτυχία το άτομο που γιορτάζει.


Δηλαδή: «Να τον χαίρεσαι» = «Εύχομαι αυτός να συμπεριφέρεται με τέτοιο τρόπο για να σου δίνει χαρά»;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ακόμα δεν το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως. Καταλαβαίνω την αφορμή, αλλά όχι τη σημασία στο εξής απόσπασμα:
> 
> «Να χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου (με αφορμή ...)»: σημαίνει «Να χαίρεσαι για την ύπαρξη του γιου σου (με αφορμή ...)»;


Αν τα υπόλοιπα είναι κατανοητά το "με αφορμή ..." δεν είναι σημαντικό. Θα μπορούσα να το παραλείψω, αφού ανέφερα ότι είναι μια ευχή που λέγεται όταν κάποιος γιορτάζει.
Με αφορμή τα γενέθλια του παιδιού  σου = Επειδή έχει γενέθλια το παιδί σου....= Anlässlich des Geburtstages deines Kindes ...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Αν τα υπόλοιπα είναι κατανοητά το "με αφορμή ..." δεν είναι σημαντικό.


Αντίστροφα: Δεν καταλαβαίνω τα υπόλοιπα. Την αφορμή την καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ακόμα δεν το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως. Καταλαβαίνω την αφορμή, αλλά όχι τη σημασία στο εξής απόσπασμα:
> 
> «Να χαίρεσαι τον γιο σου»: σημαίνει «Να χαίρεσαι για την ύπαρξη του γιου σου»;


Ναι, και γενικά να χαίρεσαι με οτιδήποτε αφορά το παιδί σου. Να χαίρεσαι την κάθε στιγμή που είσαι μαζί του, να χαίρεσαι που το βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει, να χαίρεσαι με τη συμπεριφορά του, με τις επιτυχίες του...
Να νιώθεις περήφανος για το παιδί σου.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Perseas said:


> Ναι, και γενικά να χαίρεσαι με οτιδήποτε αφορά το παιδί σου. Να χαίρεσαι την κάθε στιγμή που είσαι μαζί του, να χαίρεσαι που το βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει, να χαίρεσαι με τη συμπεριφορά του, με τις επιτυχίες του...
> Να νιώθεις περήφανος για το παιδί σου.


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Αγγελος

Ας θυμίσουμε ότι συχνά, ιδίως για τα μικρά παιδιά, λέμε «Να σου ζήσει να τον χαίρεσαι» = «Μακάρι να ζήσει πολλά χρόνια και να χαίρεσαι βλέποντάς τον να είναι καλά και να μεγαλώνει».

«Να σε χαίρονται οι γονείς σου» μπορεί να σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά «Μακάρι να είσαι καλά και να δίνεις χαρά στους γονείς σου», αλλά, ιδίως με μια μικρή παύση μετά το "χαί", μπορεί και να υπονοεί... «να σε χέσω» !


----------



## ianis

Αυτό δε συμβαίνει διότι είναι σιωπηρό το "από"; Δηλαδή, "χαίρομαι (από) την/τον...";


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν θα το έλεγα. 
Πρώτον, δεν λέμε «χαίρομαι από». Λέμε π.χ. «Χαίρομαι για την επιτυχία σου» ή «Χάρηκα με την επίσκεψή σου», και φυσικά «Χάρηκα που ήρθες να με δεις».
Δεύτερον, όταν το «από» παραλείπεται, συνήθως το αντικαθιστά γενική: «πεθαίνω από πείνα» = «πεθαίνω της πείνας»· «ζήτησα λεφτά από εκείνον» = «του ζήτησα λεφτά».
Πιστεύω ότι απλώς το ρήμα «χαίρομαι» είναι και αμετάβατο, οπότε σημαίνει «νιώθω χαρά» (όπως στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα), και μεταβατικό, οπότε σημαίνει περίπου «απολαμβάνω»: «χάρηκα το σπίτι μου αυτό τον καιρό» (=ένιωσα τι ωραίο είναι το σπίτι μου, τι χαρές μου δίνει), «στο χωριό χαίρομαι τη φύση και την ησυχία», κλπ. «Δεν χάρηκε τη σύνταξή του, γιατί σε λίγους μήνες πέθανε.»
«Να χαρείς τη μάνα σου, τα παιδιά σου, τα νιάτα σου» είναι ευχές που σημαίνουν «να ζήσεις κι εσύ κι η μάνα σου/τα παιδιά σου και να σου δώσουν χαρές, να είσαι καλά τώρα που είσαι νέος και μπορείς να έχεις χαρές». Συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται και ως παρακλήσεις: «βοήθησέ με, να χαρείς τα μάτια σου» (!), ή και σκέτο «μη, να χαρείς!».


----------



## Helleno File

Αγγελος said:


> ...
> 
> Συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται και ως παρακλήσεις: «βοήθησέ με, να χαρείς τα μάτια σου» (!), ή και σκέτο «μη, να χαρείς!».


Very helpful Αγγελε! I got all the rest but struggled to understand those last two examples.  Could you translate them into English - many thanks!


----------



## Αγγελος

Helleno File said:


> Very helpful Αγγελε! I got all the rest but struggled to understand those last two examples.  Could you translate them into English - many thanks!


I can't think of an exact equivalent offhand. Perhaps "Please help me, God bless you!", or "Please don't, bless your soul!"
I was thinking of an old but well-known song about an itinerant seller of earthenware who was regularly seen all dressed up in the public garden of Athens on Sundays:
Μπάρμπα-Γιάννη με τις στάμνες
και με τα κανάτια σου,
να χαρείς τα μάτια σου,
Πρόσεξε μη σε γελάσει 
καμιά έμορφη κυρά
και σου πάρει το γαϊδούρι
και σου αφήσει την ουρά.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελλε. Δεν είναι εύκολο να καταλάβω πάντα την ελληνική παθητική φωνή,ή ίσως μόνο παθητική μορφή σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, διότι δεν υπάρχει, νομίζω, κάτι παρόμοιο στη μητρική μου γλώσσα. Σκέφτηκα αυτό διότι μπορούμε να πούμε πράγματα όπως "ο Τάνταλος κεραυνοβολήθηκε από τον Δία". Αλλά δεν λειτουργεί πάντα με αυτό τον τρόπο, από αυτά που λες, υποθέτω, διότι κεραυνοβολούμαι  είναι μεταβατικό.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> Πιστεύω ότι απλώς το ρήμα «χαίρομαι» είναι και αμετάβατο, οπότε σημαίνει «νιώθω χαρά» (όπως στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα), και μεταβατικό, οπότε σημαίνει περίπου «απολαμβάνω»


Το πρώτο μήνυμά μου στο νήμα αυτό προέκυψε από τη διαφορά μεταξύ «αμετάβατο» και «μεταβατικό». Μα υπάρχει πράγματι μια γενική διαφορά στη σημασία ή/και στη χρίση χρήση;

Πρώτο παράδειγμα:

στο χωριό χαίρομαι *[-]* τη φύση και την ησυχία
στο χωριό χαίρομαι *για* τη φύση και την ησυχία
στο χωριό χαίρομαι *με* τη φύση και την ησυχία
Δεύτερο παράδειγμα:

Να χαίρεσαι *[-]* τον πατέρα σου
Να χαίρεσαι *για* τον πατέρα σου
Να χαίρεσαι *με* τον πατέρα σου


----------



## ianis

Σύμφωνα με τη βικιπαίδεια το ρήμα αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει rejoice και enjoy.  Υποθέτω ότι  σημαίνει enjoy στην περίπτωση όπου λένε "χαίρομαι τον πατέρα",  είναι μεταβατικό, και λειτουργεί ως ενεργητική φωνή.

Όταν σημαίνει rejoice υποθέτω ότι είναι αμετάβατο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ianis said:


> rejoice και enjoy.


The same question in / about English:
What is the difference between "rejoice in/at X" and "enjoy X"?


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> The same question in / about English:
> What is the difference between "rejoice in/at X" and "enjoy X"?


Perhaps the same difference as between _sich freuen  _and _geniessen _in German? (My German is pretty poor, so I may be talking nonsense.)


----------



## Magdeutsch

διαφορετικός said:


> Το πρώτο μήνυμά μου στο νήμα αυτό προέκυψε από τη διαφορά μεταξύ «αμετάβατο» και «μεταβατικό». Μα υπάρχει πράγματι μια γενική διαφορά στη σημασία ή/*και στη χρίση;*


Με συγχωρείτε που επεμβαίνω στη συζήτηση αλλά πρόσεξα οτι ο διαφορετικός γράφει λάθος το "χρήση" και θα ήθελα να τον διορθώσω .


----------



## ianis

διαφορετικός said:


> The same question in / about English:
> What is the difference between "rejoice in/at X" and "enjoy X"?


Αν αποδοθούν στα πορτογαλικά νομίζω ότι θα έχουν διαφορά, διότι το πρώτο σημαίνει γίνω χαρούμενος και το άλλο εκτιμώ/απολαμβάνω.


----------



## Αγγελος

ianis said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελλε. Δεν είναι εύκολο να καταλάβω πάντα την ελληνική παθητική φωνή,ή ίσως μόνο παθητική μορφή σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, διότι δεν υπάρχει, νομίζω, κάτι παρόμοιο στη μητρική μου γλώσσα. Σκέφτηκα αυτό διότι μπορούμε να πούμε πράγματα όπως "ο Τάνταλος κεραυνοβολήθηκε από τον Δία". Αλλά δεν λειτουργεί πάντα με αυτό τον τρόπο, από αυτά που λες, υποθέτω, διότι κεραυνοβολούμαι  είναι μεταβατικό.


H ενεργητική/παθητική *φωνή * είναι μορφολογική κατηγορία στα ελληνικά, όπως, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών (έτσι μεταφράζουμε το mutatis mutandis), το γραμματικό γένος στα ονόματα. Μερικά ρήματα είναι ενεργητικά και άλλα παθητικά, άσχετα από τη σημασία τους, όπως μερικά ονόματα είναι αρσενικά και άλλα θηλυκά, χωρίς να έχει ο βράχος ή ο λίθος τίποτε πιο αρσενικό στην έννοιά του απ' ό,τι η πέτρα ή η κοτρώνα. "Δουλεύω" και "εργάζομαι" σημαίνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, κι ας είναι το ένα ενεργητικής και το άλλο παθητικής φωνής, "λαβαίνω" και "δέχομαι" σημαίνουν περίπου το ίδιο, "πηγαίνω" και "έρχομαι" διαφέρουν στην σχετική κατεύθυνση της κίνησης (θα πω "ήρθα στην Ελλάδα" αν είμαι τώρα στην Ελλάδα και "πήγα στην Ελλάδα" αν είμαι αλλού).
Φυσικά, πολλά ρήματα έχουν και ενεργητικό και παθητικό τύπο, και τότε ο ενεργητικός τύπος σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνω, ενώ ο παθητικός σημαίνει ότι κάτι μου κάνουν άλλοι ή το κάνω στον εαυτό μου -- όπως ακριβώς όταν ένα όνομα έχει και αρσενικό και θηλυκό τύπο (δάσκαλος/δασκάλα, σκύλος/σκύλα) το ένα εκφράζει αρσενικό ον και το άλλο θηλυκό. Αλλά όχι πάντα! "Ζεσταίνομαι" σημαίνει "νιώθω ζέστη" ή "ζεσταίνω τον εαυτό μου" («πήγα κοντά στο τζάκι να ζεσταθώ») ή απλώς "γίνομαι πιο ζεστός" («το φαΐ ζεστάθηκε»), αλλά δεν λέμε ποτέ *"κρυώνομαι", λέμε «Μπρρρ! Κρυώνω! Άναψε τη σόμπα!» όπως λέμε «το φαΐ κρύωσε». «Στέκω» και «στέκομαι» σημαίνουν το ίδιο (και  ο αόριστος είναι μόνο παθητικής φωνής, "στάθηκα".)
[Υπόψιν: η *νοηματική *διάκριση στη σχέση υποκειμένου και ρήματος, το αν δηλαδή το υποκείμενο κάνει κάτι, κάνει κάτι στον εαυτό του, του κάνουν κάτι, ή απλώς βρίσκεται σε μια κατάσταση, λέγεται "διάθεση" (ενεργητική, μέση, παθητική, ουδέτερη) στην ελληνική γραμματική. Και σχετίζεται μεν, αλλά δεν ταυτίζεται πάντοτε με τη φωνή του ρήματος!]

Η διάκριση μεταβατικών και αμετάβατων ρημάτων είναι *συντακτική. *Μεταβατικά λέγονται τα ρήματα που παίρνουν άμεσο αντικείμενο (σε αιτιατική), αμετάβατα εκείνα που δεν παίρνουν, είτε διότι δεν το χρειάζονται ("τρέχω", π.χ.), είτε διότι συντάσσονται με γενική ή με πρόθεση ("μιλώ *σε *κάποιον", "του μιλώ").  Η διάκριση δεν είναι πολύ αυστηρή: λέμε αμετάβατα "πολεμώ για την ελευθερία", 'η "πολέμησε με τους Άγγλους" (που μπορεί να σημαίνει και "στο πλευρό των Άγγλων" και "εναντίον τους"!) αλλά και μεταβατικά "με πολέμησαν". Και πάντως υπάρχουν και μεταβατικά ρήματα παθητικής φωνής: φοβάμαι, θυμάμαι, δέχομαι, επεξεργάζομαι, υπερασπίζομαι...

Φυσικά, για κάθε ρήμα ο ξένος που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα πρέπει να μάθει και αν χρησιμοποιείται και στις δύο φωνές και αν δέχεται ή όχι αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική ή πώς αλλιώς συντάσσεται. Κανένας κανόνας δεν θα σου μάθει / θα σε μάθει (!) ότι λέμε "ζεσταίνομαι" αλλά όχι "κρυώνομαι". Δυστυχώς...
Και δεν είναι βέβαια πρόβλημα μόνο της ελληνικής αυτό. Και στα πορτογαλικά π.χ. (υποθέτω) πρέπει να μάθει ο ξένος αν το εξαρτημένο απαρέμφατο ("θέλω να φύγω", "ελπίζω να φάμε", "μου αρέσει να τρώω", "ονειρεύομαι να φάω") θέλει πρόθεση και ποιαν ανάλογα με το ρήμα, δεν είν' έτσι;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> Perhaps the same difference as between _sich freuen _and _geniessen _in German?


Maybe. There is "sich freuen (über)" and "geniessen" ("sich erfreuen (an)" might be somehow between them). In many cases both (or all three) verbs could be used, with the same meaning. But generally, "sich freuen" is a more abstract (non-bodily) feeling than "geniessen". For example, "geniessen" is used for eating or drinking; "sich freuen" is used for social joy ("nice to meet you ...").


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Maybe. There is "sich freuen (über)" and "geniessen" ("sich erfreuen (an)" might be somehow between them). In many cases both (or all three) verbs could be used, with the same meaning. But generally, "sich freuen" is a more abstract (non-bodily) feeling than "geniessen". For example, "geniessen" is used for eating or drinking; "sich freuen" is used for social joy ("nice to meet you ...").


But you can also "Hochschätzung genießen", _nicht wahr?_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> But you can also "Hochschätzung genießen", _nicht wahr?_


Yes ... it's difficult to distinguish. And what's your guess?


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Yes ... it's difficult to distinguish. And what's your guess?


I don't have any guess. I am just thinking of the Greek verbs απολαμβάνω/απολαύω, technically distinct but usually confused.
Απολαμβάνω τη δροσιά = I am enjoying the cool environment
Απολαμβάνω το ποτό μου = Ι am enjoying my drink
Aπολαύει της εκτίμησης όλων = Ηe enjoys everybody's esteem
Απόλαυσα (or απήλαυσα) τη δροσιά / το ποτό μου = I enjoyed  the cool environment / my drink

You can also replace them by χαίρομαι (τη δροσιά, το ποτό μου...) in the literal sense and by χαίρω (χαίρει γενικής εκτίμησης) in the moral sense.
Απολαβή = benefit drawn (usually in the plural, απολαβές = emoluments).
Απόλαυση = enjoyment, pleasure.


----------



## ianis

Αγγελος said:


> H ενεργητική/παθητική *φωνή * είναι μορφολογική κατηγορία στα ελληνικά, όπως, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών (έτσι μεταφράζουμε το mutatis mutandis), το γραμματικό γένος στα ονόματα. Μερικά ρήματα είναι ενεργητικά και άλλα παθητικά, άσχετα από τη σημασία τους, όπως μερικά ονόματα είναι αρσενικά και άλλα θηλυκά, χωρίς να έχει ο βράχος ή ο λίθος τίποτε πιο αρσενικό στην έννοιά του απ' ό,τι η πέτρα ή η κοτρώνα. "Δουλεύω" και "εργάζομαι" σημαίνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, κι ας είναι το ένα ενεργητικής και το άλλο παθητικής φωνής, "λαβαίνω" και "δέχομαι" σημαίνουν περίπου το ίδιο, "πηγαίνω" και "έρχομαι" διαφέρουν στην σχετική κατεύθυνση της κίνησης (θα πω "ήρθα στην Ελλάδα" αν είμαι τώρα στην Ελλάδα και "πήγα στην Ελλάδα" αν είμαι αλλού).
> Φυσικά, πολλά ρήματα έχουν και ενεργητικό και παθητικό τύπο, και τότε ο ενεργητικός τύπος σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνω, ενώ ο παθητικός σημαίνει ότι κάτι μου κάνουν άλλοι ή το κάνω στον εαυτό μου -- όπως ακριβώς όταν ένα όνομα έχει και αρσενικό και θηλυκό τύπο (δάσκαλος/δασκάλα, σκύλος/σκύλα) το ένα εκφράζει αρσενικό ον και το άλλο θηλυκό. Αλλά όχι πάντα! "Ζεσταίνομαι" σημαίνει "νιώθω ζέστη" ή "ζεσταίνω τον εαυτό μου" («πήγα κοντά στο τζάκι να ζεσταθώ») ή απλώς "γίνομαι πιο ζεστός" («το φαΐ ζεστάθηκε»), αλλά δεν λέμε ποτέ *"κρυώνομαι", λέμε «Μπρρρ! Κρυώνω! Άναψε τη σόμπα!» όπως λέμε «το φαΐ κρύωσε». «Στέκω» και «στέκομαι» σημαίνουν το ίδιο (και  ο αόριστος είναι μόνο παθητικής φωνής, "στάθηκα".)
> [Υπόψιν: η *νοηματική *διάκριση στη σχέση υποκειμένου και ρήματος, το αν δηλαδή το υποκείμενο κάνει κάτι, κάνει κάτι στον εαυτό του, του κάνουν κάτι, ή απλώς βρίσκεται σε μια κατάσταση, λέγεται "διάθεση" (ενεργητική, μέση, παθητική, ουδέτερη) στην ελληνική γραμματική. Και σχετίζεται μεν, αλλά δεν ταυτίζεται πάντοτε με τη φωνή του ρήματος!]
> 
> Η διάκριση μεταβατικών και αμετάβατων ρημάτων είναι *συντακτική. *Μεταβατικά λέγονται τα ρήματα που παίρνουν άμεσο αντικείμενο (σε αιτιατική), αμετάβατα εκείνα που δεν παίρνουν, είτε διότι δεν το χρειάζονται ("τρέχω", π.χ.), είτε διότι συντάσσονται με γενική ή με πρόθεση ("μιλώ *σε *κάποιον", "του μιλώ").  Η διάκριση δεν είναι πολύ αυστηρή: λέμε αμετάβατα "πολεμώ για την ελευθερία", 'η "πολέμησε με τους Άγγλους" (που μπορεί να σημαίνει και "στο πλευρό των Άγγλων" και "εναντίον τους"!) αλλά και μεταβατικά "με πολέμησαν". Και πάντως υπάρχουν και μεταβατικά ρήματα παθητικής φωνής: φοβάμαι, θυμάμαι, δέχομαι, επεξεργάζομαι, υπερασπίζομαι...
> 
> Φυσικά, για κάθε ρήμα ο ξένος που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα πρέπει να μάθει και αν χρησιμοποιείται και στις δύο φωνές και αν δέχεται ή όχι αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική ή πώς αλλιώς συντάσσεται. Κανένας κανόνας δεν θα σου μάθει / θα σε μάθει (!) ότι λέμε "ζεσταίνομαι" αλλά όχι "κρυώνομαι". Δυστυχώς...
> Και δεν είναι βέβαια πρόβλημα μόνο της ελληνικής αυτό. Και στα πορτογαλικά π.χ. (υποθέτω) πρέπει να μάθει ο ξένος αν το εξαρτημένο απαρέμφατο ("θέλω να φύγω", "ελπίζω να φάμε", "μου αρέσει να τρώω", "ονειρεύομαι να φάω") θέλει πρόθεση και ποιαν ανάλογα με το ρήμα, δεν είν' έτσι;


Ελπίζω να μην πω κάποιο λάθος, διότι όταν μιλάω για γραμματική μόνο λέγω ανοησίες, όλες οι γλώσσες νομίζω έχουν τις δικές τους δυσκολίες, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η παθητική φωνή δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκη στα πορτογαλικά, διότι δεν έχουμε μια παθητική μορφή του ρήματος, όπως στα ελληνικά. Το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να βάλλουμε προσωπικές αντωνυμίες μετά ή πριν το ρήμα, το μεν συνήθως στα πορτογαλικά Πορτογαλίας και το δε της Βραζιλίας, για παράδειγμα sinto-me bem, me sinto bem, δηλαδή, αισθάνομαι καλά.

Αλλά αυτά που λες στο τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνω αν αναφέρεται στο infinitivo não flexionado, κάτι που μπερδεύει ακόμη και τους ντόπιους ή κάτι άλλο. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά δύσκολα στοιχεία στα Πορτογαλικά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

It is interesting that απολαύω is one meaning of χαιρώ, and απολαμβάνω and χαίρομαι are similar (and similar similarities can also be observed in German, among "(er)freuen" and "geniessen") ...

But what about those examples?


διαφορετικός said:


> Πρώτο παράδειγμα:
> 
> στο χωριό χαίρομαι *[-]* τη φύση και την ησυχία
> στο χωριό χαίρομαι *για* τη φύση και την ησυχία
> στο χωριό χαίρομαι *με* τη φύση και την ησυχία
> Δεύτερο παράδειγμα:
> 
> Να χαίρεσαι *[-]* τον πατέρα σου
> Να χαίρεσαι *για* τον πατέρα σου
> Να χαίρεσαι *με* τον πατέρα σου


I don't know if all of them are valid. But my main question is: Can those sentences with "για" or "με" have the same meaning as the sentence with direct object ("[-]")?


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Yes ... it's difficult to distinguish. And what's your guess?


Oh - now I understand your question. You were asking whether there is a difference between χαίρομαι + accusative, χαίρομαι με and χαίρομαι για.

Χαίρομαι για objectively expresses a subjective positive feeling, if I may say so (oxymoron!).
  Χαίρομαι για την αθώωσή του = Ι am glad he was exonerated. Likewise, Χαίρομαι που αθωώθηκε.
  Χαίρομαι για τις επιτυχίες του = Ι am happy to see him succeed.
It can also mean "to be happy for somebody's sake":
  Πολύ χάρηκα για το Γιάννη -- του άξιζε το βραβείο! = Ι was very happy for John's sake -- he deserved the prize!

Χαίρομαι με means much the same thing, perhaps with slightly stronger emotional involvement.
  Χάρηκα με την είδηση της αθώωσής του = I was happy at the news of his exoneration.
In your example «Στο χωριό χαίρομαι για/με τη φύση/την ησυχία» there may be a slight difference: για means "I am glad nature is undisturbed, even if I am not there" (pleasure at knowing that something is all right), με strongly implies that I am actually there, enjoying nature / peace and quiet.

Xαίρομαι + accusative is different; it really means "to draw pleasure from the presence of somebody or something", and in particular "to enjoy something".
   Χαίρομαι την παρέα σου = I enjoy your company.
   Kάθομαι στο υπόγειο και χαίρομαι τη δροσιά = Ι am sitting in the basement and enjoying the cool temperature.
   «Δεκαεφτά μέρες μοναχά σε χάρηκα, παιδί μου» (Cavafy) = I only enjoyed your presence for seventeen days (a mother lamenting her 17-year-old son, unjustly hanged by the British in Egypt)
   (Plus all the other examples already given.)


Να χαίρεσαι *[-]* τον πατέρα σου = May your father live long and be well, so you can enjoy his presence.
Να χαίρεσαι *για* τον πατέρα σου = You should rejoice in having an esteemed and successful father.
Να χαίρεσαι *με* τον πατέρα σου = Enjoy (a direct object is missing) together with your father.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> But what about those examples?
> 
> I don't know if all of them are valid. But my main question is: Can those sentences with "για" or "με" have the same meaning as the sentence with direct object ("[-]")?


The first sentence of each example is more straightforward and elegant.


----------

